# Wappen-Vorlage



## TheFan (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine Frage.

Möchte das folgende Wappen als Vektorgrafik haben, damit ich daraus dann unser Vereinswappen erstellen kann.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das anstellen kann. Habe Corel Draw 10. Das Problem der Vorlage ist es, das sie zum einen gefüllt ist und zum anderen sind die Ränder sehr ausgefranst.

Jetzt habe ich schon alles versucht diese Form nachzuzeichnen. Bekomme es aber nicht genauso hin. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

http://mitglied.lycos.de/hoesels/test.cmx


----------



## pharcyde (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

würd mir das Logo gern mal ansehen; hab aber leider kein Corel. Kannst Du auch ein jpeg oder so hochladen?

Gruß

Pharcyde


----------



## Tabea (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

schau doch mal ein paar threads weiter unten unter "Logo vektorisieren", da ging es um das gleiche Problem! Wurde auch mit Corel gemacht.

Tabea


----------



## TheFan (16. Januar 2004)

Den Artikel hatte ich gesehen. Halb mir aber nicht wirklich weiter. Bin jetzt aber auch zum Ziel gekommen. Habe den Umriss neu erstellt,

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal sagen, was das für eine Schriftart in dem Wappen ist ?

http://mitglied.lycos.de/hoesels/wappen.gif


----------



## Tabea (16. Januar 2004)

HI Fan,

tja das mit der Schrifterkennung ist so eine Kunst für sich 

Ich kenne Sie leider auch nicht, vielleicht jemand anderes hier.
Aber Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Im Handbuch nachschauen, wo die Schriftmuster hinterlegt sind.
2. Text eingegeben und dann alle Deine installierten Schriften durchgehen 
    (bei den standartinstallierten Schriften ist sie nicht bei, hab ich schon geschaut)
3. Eine ähnliche Schrift nehmen, in Kurven umwandeln und anpassen (mußt Du    
    eh oft machen)
4. Komplett selber nachbauen, mache ich auch manchmal
5. Denjenigen Fragen, der das Logo erstellt hat.
6. Hoffen, dass jemand hier die Schrift kennt.

Ich weiß, hat nicht wirklich geholfen, aber das ist die normale Vorgehensweise.
Schriften zu erkennen, ist wohl mit das schwierigste, was ich kenne.

Tabea


----------



## josDesign (11. Februar 2004)

Wenn du im Typografie Forum schaust findest dort irgendwo ziemlich an oberster Stelle einen "Wichtig" Thread der eine Menge von Links zu Fontseiten enthält.

Beim ersten Link kannst nach Schriftarten suchen lassen anhand einer Bildvorlage!


mfg
josef


----------

